# The most amazing pianist in the world



## mystery_penguin (Feb 15, 2010)

In my opinion anyway,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKQ-48wSkLc


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 15, 2010)

ffff. That's amazing. And I've only ever played on keyboards for the most part. Makes me wonder how strong your hands have to be to hammer down the keys like that.


----------



## Leon (Feb 15, 2010)

sounded great, although i read your title as peni...


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 15, 2010)

leon said:


> sounded great, although i read your title as peni...


... Then why on earth did you click it....


----------



## Viva (Feb 15, 2010)

that's pretty good.  but I've seen better


----------

